

All programming is bookkeeping - janvdberg
http://jacquesmattheij.com/all-programming-is-bookkeeping

======
hga
Yep. I attribute more than a bit of my programming success to adsorbing this
ethos from my small business-people parents. When they explained why they'd
spent the evening or more to track a sub-dollar discrepancy, because it
signaled *trouble, could be hiding something much bigger, well, it all clicks.

